# This iPad is Property of Audi and You Can't Have It. Dang!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our friend Scott over at the IAmAudi Blog also happens to be an Audi brand specialist at Audi Wilsonville in the Pacific Northwest. As such, his blog often features cool news from the dealer/distribution side of the Audi business. Case in point is his latest story on a new method of Audi marketing within dealerships via special branded versions of the Apple iPad.

We're guessing our readers already know about the * iPad App for the new A8 * and apparently there's more to come for the A7 and A6. In fact, Audi appears to have begun an initiative whereby they've been placing iPad units in dealership showrooms in order to create a more interactive customer experience there. Each iPad can be identified via the "Property of Audi" text and logo etched on the back side casing. We're guessing the etching helps identify the iPads in an attempt to minimize theft but we're guessing the markings may also make the iPad that much cooler for enthusiasts. 

Read more about the program and see more photos at IAmAudi after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

